# Aegel house nursing home..norfolk



## Mikeymutt (Jan 26, 2016)

Spotted this nursing home whilst looking about.the nursing home built by Norfolk county council in 1961 and shut down in 2012 when the council deemed it was to expensive to carry out the repairs needed to bring it up to scratch..the last thirteen residents were moved to a nearby new development.along with the remains staff.the site is up for sale.i see a "sold" sign up but I have my doubts as the board looked like it had been up for a while.the site is completely boarded.meaning it was pitch black in nearly every bit


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Jan 26, 2016)

Nicely done, shut down in 2024? Interesting. :wcool:


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 26, 2016)

Ha ha I see what I done there.thank you


----------



## smiler (Jan 26, 2016)

Looks like the pond scum got in before it was sealed, I enjoyed it Mikey, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Jan 26, 2016)

Very cool  great place!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2016)

Great shots,thanks for sharing.


----------



## HughieD (Jan 28, 2016)

Blimey...what a waste eh? Nicely captured as always Mr Mutt.


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 28, 2016)

It looks very dark and creepy inside! Nice photos with such little light.


----------



## norfolkexplorer (Mar 8, 2016)

Watched this 1 for a couple of years and gave up... Looks like it could have been nice before being trashed.. It got closed and boarded up at the same time, but it did get smashed into so guess that is when it got ruined


----------



## milly996 (Mar 9, 2016)

Great pics!
Kitchen floor bit slippery though.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## pizzapie (Mar 10, 2016)

why do people destroy places? Glad you got in, by the looks of the first two pics all boarded up didn't think you would nice find. The washing/dryers are still there!!


----------



## urban-dorset (Mar 11, 2016)

Interesting. 

I wouldn't have like to have been a resident there - it looks more like a prison. Maybe it was the last residents who trashed it in a fit of frustration and anger!


----------

